# How To Do A Rhinestone Mock Up



## RACGear (Nov 23, 2010)

Wondering how I can make a Rhinestone Proof for my customers? I have iDesign-R and just haven't had very good luck finding how to do it. We are going to run a special on our Rhinestone and have them for order and and I wanted to make a sheet of all the design choices.

Thanks a ton!!!!!!

Jessica


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Jessica,

Do you have iDesignR or iDesignR Pro?


----------



## RACGear (Nov 23, 2010)

I have iDesignR Pro


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so you obviously want to make your stones the color of rhinestones you're going to use. Place a weed box around the design using your Shape Tools and selecting the Rectangle option. Make sure your fill is on by clicking the icon at the top or Alt S. To place the weed box to the back of the design, click on the box and click Control B.
Highlight the design and click on the Export Image icon which is just to the left of the Undo button or click on File > Export Image. You can keep the resolution at 300 dpi or change it down to 150 or 72 or whatever you want. Select jpg from the dropdown menu, name the file, and save it.

Let me know if any part of that is not clear.


----------



## RACGear (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do not use that software. I export mine as PDFs and send that to the customer.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jean518 said:


> I do not use that software. I export mine as PDFs and send that to the customer.


I prefer not to use PDF format for proofs because it would be too easy for them to send my proof to someone else for a quote and for that person to turn my PDF into a template. With a jpg, the shapes are distorted enough that it would be a lot of work to duplicate it!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

True. I have clients who want a nice mockup for printout to show their customers. I would venture to say that if someone wanted to replicate any design, they could regardless of the condition of the example. It would not matter what format or how distorted the jpeg is. Even putting a watermark is no guarantee. At some point you just have to trust your client and hope they abide by the rules.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jean518 said:


> True. I have clients who want a nice mockup for printout to show their customers. I would venture to say that if someone wanted to replicate any design, they could regardless of the condition of the example. It would not matter what format or how distorted the jpeg is. Even putting a watermark is no guarantee. At some point you just have to trust your client and hope they abide by the rules.


I hear you. I get a LOT of people sending me both jpg and PDF proofs that they've obviously gotten from another designer and asked me for a quote. Customers just want the best price and don't understand or don't care how much time and effort went into creating that proof for them. I guess I just like to ensure that if someone is going to duplicate my work, they can't do it with just the click of a mouse and they actually have to work for it!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

try security password protecting your pdf. that will prevent anyone from importing them in and using your design.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> try security password protecting your pdf. that will prevent anyone from importing them in and using your design.


Yeah, I've done that before, too. It's just so much faster and easier to export as a jpg.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

hmmm... I can export as a pdf with a password just as quick as a jpg and it shows up on the customers screen much crisper. Different ways for different folks I guess.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> try security password protecting your pdf. that will prevent anyone from importing them in and using your design.


How do you password protect your pfd? 

Will it only allow the intended receiver to view the image and not be able to forward it to anyone else? Not quite sure how it works.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

During the PDF export function there is a tablabeled security and it allows me to set a password for import and edit functions. This allows the customer to view the file but they cannot open it or import it into any editing software without having the password.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> How do you password protect your pfd?
> 
> Will it only allow the intended receiver to view the image and not be able to forward it to anyone else? Not quite sure how it works.


They can view it and forward it to whomever they want, but they can't pull it into a program like Corel and do anything with it.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Stephanie and Steven...I will have to check that out.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Like someone said earlier it is easier to do what ever suits you, Either password protect your PDF or export as an image, I export as an image as it is much easier IMO.

Afterall if your design is wanted by somebidy so much they will go to every effort to get it and WILL easily succeed. 

Its like listing all images of your designs on your website, I found a chinese wholesaler who as actually stole design images from my site and placed the design for sale at wholesale, It was an early design which i didnt watermark so they just used my image, no work needed.

What makes it worse, its a design i put together myself so they have definatly stole the image from me.

It will also help you as a seller before exporting as an image to shrink your design very small, this will make the pixals mess up when enlarged but is perfectly viewable to the customer

hopr this makes sense.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

WorthDesigns said:


> Like someone said earlier it is easier to do what ever suits you, Either password protect your PDF or export as an image, I export as an image as it is much easier IMO.
> 
> Afterall if your design is wanted by somebidy so much they will go to every effort to get it and WILL easily succeed.
> 
> ...


That totally sucks about finding your work on a Chinese website! 

You're right about setting it at a lower dpi. My software asks me when I export as an image what dpi I want to save it as. When I'm putting it online, I save it as 72dpi for that very reason.


----------

